# % non isom in your cigar inventory



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

To the LLG Havanaphiles (and non Havanaphiles since there are no snobs here):

I was surprised at the non isom intake by the LLGs. What percentage of your cigar inventory consists of non isoms? I think I'm running about 60% non isom and 40% isom.

... rjs


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm right around the same... 60% non ISOM 40% ISOM. 
This might be a good one for the poll. Whatcha think?

Joe S.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

75% isom
25% non


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

90% isom, 10% non-isom - which is a near record for me - used to be 95% - 99% isom for the last 10 yrs, but with recent decline in isom flavor/taste, I've been forced to buy more non-isoms.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

roughly a 5 to 2 ratio.about 70%habanos and 30%non habanos.oddly enough none from dominican republic(dont know why).
derrek


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Havanas for the occasional cigar smoker?*


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

Joes,

Good idea. Go for it since I don't know how to use that function yet.

... rjs


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

None from the DR? Try the Ashton VSGs and Fuente Aged Sun Grown. Would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

90% non 10% ISOM


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

same here


----------



## rmr (Jan 1, 2000)

I would say about 50/50 I am always trading some of my ISOM for the non-ISOMs since the non-ISOMs are tricky to get up here.

rmr


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

flipflop
had a couple of "sorcerers" this summer and either reviewed em' or added to another review.they were a superior cigar for sure...just dont see em much up here.(see what rmr says below).
anything that burns i will smoke , just something i noticed of when answering the %isom thread.
derrek


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

I have approx. 1,000 isom's and approx 100 non. What is that about 91% isom?? mcgoospot


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I only have Havanas.


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

jsl,

I'm sure you said that with a big smile and no regrets!!! LOL

... rjs


----------



## big_bish (Jan 1, 2000)

100% non-isom. Damn... wrong lounge


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

Done...Sorta. 

Joe S.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I helped jsl clean out some non-ISOMs. Bought a couple
of boxes off him a year and a half ago. I didn't want
them cluttering up his humi.


----------



## PJT35 (Jan 1, 2000)

80% Non-ISOM/20% ISOM.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

60% non-ISOM, 40% ISOM

Paul


----------



## SteveK (Jan 1, 2000)

0% non-ISOM, but I intend to remedy that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm with you, bish. 100% non-ISOM.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

About 90% cuban. 
Gotta keep the other stuff around for a change of pace once in a while.


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

My Humidor has seen 3 ISOM's in it's life (so far). Right now it's 100% non-ISOM.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

90% Havanas 10% Non


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

%100 ISOM


----------



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

60% non 40 % ISOM but increasing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TAK }>


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

right around 97% (3%= Opus, Padron Ani's, etc)


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

If you need to clear out that 3% to make room for more ISOM's
I could send you my address.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

when I decide I need room, I'll drop you a line ;-)


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

ISOM's 97 - 98%
NON-ISOM's - 2 - 3%


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

I am bout 75 percent isom and 25 non isom's. There are still some nons I like so it will probably stay that way for a long time.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Are you sure it's not close to say 99.9%? LOL


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe about 60-70% Havanas, and the rest domestics. I'm trying to work on that though. LOL


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

I was running a cool 70-30 (isoms to non) ratio until I had to dump 5 boxes of 98s to drum up some cash recently.

If anybody wants to have a moment of silence for that feel free. It was harder to do than switching jobs after 15 years.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

We will place our lighters and cutters over our heart and have a moment of silence.


----------

